# elgin



## TRUEBLUE1981 (Feb 15, 2015)

http://orangecounty.craigslist.org/bik/4893010734.html


----------



## Robertriley (Feb 15, 2015)

I saw that one a second ago.  Cool rider for someone that wants to get their first ride


----------



## TRUEBLUE1981 (Feb 15, 2015)

Yes I think so too


----------



## vincev (Feb 15, 2015)

Pretty fair deal.The seat is worth almost half the asking price.


----------



## KingSized HD (Feb 16, 2015)

Yep, I'd be calling if I was in LA. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## hbBill (Feb 16, 2015)

I am checking it out today


----------



## rollfaster (Feb 16, 2015)

I think this bike would make a great rider. I'd love to own it. Rob.


----------



## hbBill (Feb 16, 2015)

Picked it up this morning.  Pleased !


----------



## rollfaster (Feb 16, 2015)

hbBill said:


> Picked it up this morning.  Pleased !




Good for you man.


----------

